# Important Question



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to decide before tomorrow what shoes I'm going to wear. I've researched the best shoes to wear while in the shop but still can't decide. Should I wear steel toed boots to protect myself? Should I wear tennis shoes for comfort? It's getting warm enough around here I could start wearing my sandals. Oh woe! Please help me decide. I'm open to Craigslist but don't want to overpay. What do you guys think? I'll post pics if that helps…

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Definitely crocs.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

How much do crocs cost? I need socks also and am on a pretty tight budget.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Steel toed Crocs for the shop.










If you have to ask what they cost you can't afford them. Socks are for the ladies, but hey they might be for you.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Merrell shoes are the most comfortable i have ever owned for standing and walking….and i have owned just about every brand in the past trying to find the most comfortable.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Well since we're talkin about bein in the wood shop perhaps some wooden sandals???


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

For God's sakes man… put SOMETHING on them …
.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My back and legs bother me unless I have well-padded shoes,I've tried high-end( for me) Clarke shoes and now I buy 
Nike running shoes and still need to put sole pads inside. They're still not cheap,but I don't have leg or back pain with them. If it's safety you want, but not necessarily the most comfortable go with steel toe shoes.

http://www.amazon.com/Nike-White-Black-Platinum-Running/dp/B00HEN0BX2/ref=sr_1_25?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1428848043&sr=1-25&keywords=nike+running+shoes


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

make your own.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Great parody! Keep the funny stuff coming! I'm still laughing.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have back and foot issues and agree with a1Jim. I get my shoes at at New Balance store. I get the owner to help fit shoes. The younger staff know running shoes but that is it. I have different needs that they do not understand.

I find that I can also buy shoes 20% cheaper at OnlineShoes but I still buy from the store at times. I found also shoes only last me less than a year as my feet sweat and the shoes break down.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Woodbum, sometimes I'm too subtle…thanks.


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Is this a real issue?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Is this a real issue?
> 
> - Chris


Most definitely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,not.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Birkenstocks, closed toe of course! Only while using my Two Cherries Chisels!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Keen and or Red Wings


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Me and my little Buddy in the lower left corner will have a look through my Shoe Closet and I'll see what we can find. 









Got just the Pair!. They'll go great with Joes up in Post #6.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

A guy with his own private rating system needs advice on shoes? You gotta be kidding!!!!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

BurlyBob !!!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Go for the Cruel Shoes.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Clod hoppers should serve you well. clomp, clomp, clomp.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> A guy with his own private rating system needs advice on shoes? You gotta be kidding!!!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Yea, and he gives himself 5 Stars at the same time for making such a Stupid Statement.

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆ Oh Look! I got 10 Stars! WOW! Thanks DKV!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Go natural, go barefoot. Remember, keep your chisel covers on you chisels when not in use, so one doesn't roll of the bench and cut your toe.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

How about a well positioned size 9 ha ha

Sorry !!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

robscastle, only size 9? You know what they say about shoe size…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Do people actually buy and wear Crocs? In public?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I give this post zero stars.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

☨☨☨


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bondo, only I have been selected to distribute stars. I think the other jocks have spoken loud and clear…


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Bondo, only I have been selected to distribute stars.

That is only for other peoples posts, we all have the right to rate yours and your ratings.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This post does not deserve zero stars. I award you five antimatter stars. I suggest you keep them well away from your matter stars.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰
Here are some extra stars, for you to dish out, as you feel Lord Deek.
If you should need more I have plenty. Just let me know. They are cheaper by the dozen.

Regards,

Madts.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰



> Bondo, only I have been selected to distribute stars. -I think the other jocks have spoken loud and clear…
> DKV





> Bondo, only I have been selected to distribute stars.
> 
> That is only for other peoples posts, we all have the right to rate yours and your ratings.
> 
> - bondogaposis


✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰

DORK: "I think the other jocks have spoken loud and clear…" Yes. Some of us have. Unfortunately you failed to get the message. HINT: Phew!! 
Also NOBODY Selected you. You selected yourself. Which comes as no great surprise.

Bondo: "we all have the right to rate yours and your ratings." Right On!

I've already starting doing that. One of the main reasons is that most of his "Ratings" end up being nothing more than an insult to the Poster, based on "DORKS" lack of knowledge and shear Stupidy.

Speaking of Stupidity …. My Rating for this Post? -✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰✰ x's 5


----------

